# Perpignon & Northern Spain in December



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

Been following this post here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-71710-days0-orderasc-10.html and thought I would start a new thread

We are thinking of going to the south of France and Spain late Nov-Jan. I have been looking at the Perpignon area in the south west Med region of France and the villages over the border in Spain. Just wondered if there were any experts on those areas that would like to comment. We are looking for the following

Reasonable weather (I realise it wont be hot)
Wild camping and also Aires that are open purely for water and emptying
Solitude, away from it all places to park up for a day or two
Scenic places to visit be it mountains, small fishing villages, larger resorts that kind of thing.

Any suggestions and info appreciated


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just over the border, 60 miles, "Tossa de Mar", wild camping abound, up by bus garage, weather not that warm but still nice, great views around the town and castle


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Just over the border, 60 miles, "Tossa de Mar", wild camping abound, up by bus garage, weather not that warm but still nice, great views around the town and castle


Nice one.

Just google earthed it. Looks ideal, its on the list

Anybody else spend winter in that area?

Any more?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The nights can get very cold with frost. Nice site in Blanes right on the beach. We used it in 2006.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just been looking at some weather history for that region and your right it does get pretty cold. Thats not really an issue but may become tedious. Where is the best places to head into spain and Portugal to get warmer weather but without ending up in the tacky resorts. Same requirements apply really?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

And it can be wet why not go further into Spain Salou Vineros, Benicarlo area is only a few hrs drive better weather. To get away from the mountains. they are nice but not the weather.

Andy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barryd.

To get the warmer weather you need to get down past Calpe. There is a nice new site there. The best tacky place is benidorm. Gets very warm during the day but you can still get a frost in Jan. We love it there is nothing you cant get there. It is a different world a couple of miles out of the town and up into he mountains. We have spent 2 winters there but cannot go back this winter due to bad health.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I spent the whole morning looking at climates around southern Europe. I looked at the other side of France (Nice area), italy and Sicily as well as Spain and Portugal. Spain does seem the obvious choice but a few things put me off. Having been on a Villa holiday to Marbella and that area a few years ago we hated the whole area. Its just not our scene at all. I would be interested to know more about the lest touristy places perhaps a few miles inland. We like to wild camp and I hear this is becoming an issue in Spain and I also worry about the crime down there. I guess the only way to find out is just to go and have a look but its a long way to go if we hate it. Im not too fussed if its chilly at night or not too hot during the day. I would like to find somwhere that has the most sunshine hours though. I would rather it was say 12 degrees and sunny than 18 degrees and cloudy.

Sicily looks quite interesting and the weather looks okish.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Peniscola in Spain has all you want . Wild camping yes but give Camping Eden a go you,ll not be disappointed


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The Costa Brava is just that, for the brave in winter. It can be cold and gale swept. But there is plenty to do sight seeing wise

Most resorts will be closed and dismal except week ends however

Girona is worth a few days sightseeing

Further down is Barcelona probably best to stay Sitges or Villanova y la Geltru. Sitges is half open in the week and fully open week ends for Barcelonans who have week end homes

BUT it can snow in Sitges, freeze and be very stormy. My advice is stay away until May!

Even down at Tarragona and Salou it is miserable, the theme park is closed

Sitges Carnevale in february is worth a shot howver


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Portugal*

If your going away for 3 Months, I would head into Portugal, more wild camping less getting moved on and some lovley places along the Algarve and unspoilt areas inland.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I am starting to wonder about Portugal. I know the Algarve and its ok but would be really interested to hear about the rest of the country.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The best weather at that time of year is undoubtably in the south of Spain, but Portugal south of Lisbon would suit your lifestyle better and the western Algarve and just north of there would seem to be worth exploring, though you should expect more rain and definitely more wind. 

In Sagres there are wild camping (not very wild though) at all four points of the compass from the town centre and others nearby.

P&L


----------

